# Chiesta espulsione di Milan, Juve e Inter dalla Serie A.



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?

*Il Verona comunicato di non aver chiesto, insieme ad altri club, l'estromissione di Milan, Juve e Inter dalla Serie A*

*Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

up


----------



## chicagousait (19 Aprile 2021)

Espulsione delle Big 3 italiane? La Serie A la guarderebbero solo i parenti dei calciatori


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?



La serie A senza Milan, Juve e Inter vale 3 euro e una gazzosa.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?



Su quale base vuoi escludere queste squadre? Legalmente non c'e' una ragione. Sarebbe meglio fare contropoposte, un campionato di 20 squadre e' troppo largo, deve diminuire a 14 squadre. Poi si pui' immaginare una super league piu' larga e aperta e come nella NBA ripartizioni in aree geografiche. Le partite con le squadre nazionali come per esempio, milan, inter, juve valerebbero anche per il campionato italiano. 40 squadre nella europa league 20 sono fissi altri si possono qualificare. Milan e Inter area geografica nord, roma lazio aarea gegrafica sud, juve ovest. Le squadre della stessa area giocano 3 partite, quella posizionata meglio gioca un partita in casa in piu'. Contro le altre squadre solo due partite andata e ritorno ecc. ecc.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?


Fanno più che bene.
Praticamente dovessimo restare solo nella superlega giocheremmo 20 partite stagionali dove nella migliore delle ipotesi (considerata la rosa attuale) dopo 3-4 partite dovremmo già pensare alla superlega del prossimo anno.


----------



## Baba (19 Aprile 2021)

“Cattiviii non potete più giocare con noi” SUKATEEEEE


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lol Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona? A loro esattamente cosa frega dove giochiamo noi in Europa?


----------



## uolfetto (19 Aprile 2021)

Come scritto ieri dopo le prime voci ufficiose della superlega è tutto già visto da quello che è successo nel basket qualche anno fa. Alla fine si arriverà a un compromesso, perchè escludere le squadre dai campionati nazionali sarebbe darsi la zappa sui piedi da soli da parte di federazioni e leghe. E questo ovviamente i club della superlega lo sanno e hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. *E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?*
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Sventolagli sotto al naso un contratto da 5 milioni invece che da 2 e vedi se non ci rinunciano...e vediamo anche mondiali ed europei trasformati nel torneo olimpico che belli...

guerra davvero senza senso


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come scritto ieri dopo le prime voci ufficiose della superlega è tutto già visto da quello che è successo nel basket qualche anno fa. Alla fine si arriverà a un compromesso, perchè escludere le squadre dai campionati nazionali sarebbe darsi la zappa sui piedi da soli da parte di federazioni e leghe. E questo ovviamente i club della superlega lo sanno e hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico.



Appunto si sta parlando del nulla...Anche con la nascita dell'Eurolega minacce di espulsione dai campionati, di non far giocare i giocatori nelle nazionali...ci sono state anche cause, ma alla fine è convenuto a tutti, soprattutto alle federazioni ed alle leghe, di trovare un accordo.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Invece credo che facciano bene quantomeno a minacciare e provarci; diversi utenti citano i casi del basket (Eurolega NBA) che sono sicuramente i più simili ma che denotano come il campionato di Serie A di basket sia pressochè inutile e che l'NBA sia solo spettacolo e che la parte sportiva sia quasi di secondo piano (la regular season è a tratti imbarazzante). Sarà il futuro ma a me piace molto di più il sistema attuale, che sicuramente può essere molto migliorato, ma in cui lo sport è al primo posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Figuriamoci. Nel comunicato della Superleague hanno già specificato i termini della cosiddetta "solidarietà", a cascata i soldi della nuova lega finiranno anche nelle minori. Saranno briciole, ma tanti soldi in piu rispetto a quelli che le piccole ricevono oggi.

Giusto comunque che protestino e minaccino. Per me fanno bene. A conti fatti pero credo proprio che non possano ottenere granche.

Penso comunque a realtà come Napoli e Roma, piazze calorose pazze per il calcio, che rimangono a metà del guado.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto si sta parlando del nulla...Anche con la nascita dell'Eurolega minacce di espulsione dai campionati, di non far giocare i giocatori nelle nazionali...ci sono state anche cause, ma alla fine è convenuto a tutti, soprattutto alle federazioni ed alle leghe, di trovare un accordo.



vogliamo scommetere che il campionato del 2021 non iniziera' come previsto? Se verranno escluse le squadre dai campionati, che sara' con i contratti tv? La Dazn paghera' le stesse cifre? Non credo. Ma prevedo battaglie ci sara' un compromesso, diminiuizioni di squadre nei campionati nazionali, una super league con almeno 30 squadre. Quello che spero che introducono almeno un salary cap.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come scritto ieri dopo le prime voci ufficiose della superlega è tutto già visto da quello che è successo nel basket qualche anno fa. Alla fine si arriverà a un compromesso, perchè escludere le squadre dai campionati nazionali sarebbe darsi la zappa sui piedi da soli da parte di federazioni e leghe. E questo ovviamente i club della superlega lo sanno e hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico.


Esatto, l'esempio del basket con l'Eurolegue è calzante


----------



## Baba (19 Aprile 2021)

Non oso immaginare i discorsi che ci sono in questo per le viuzze di Napoli.. “gombloddoooo”


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> vogliamo scommetere che il campionato del 2021 non iniziera' come previsto? Se verranno escluse le squadre dai campionati, che sara' con i contratti tv? La Dazn paghera' le stesse cifre? Non credo. Ma prevedo battaglie ci sara' un compromesso, diminiuizioni di squadre nei campionati nazionali, una super league con almeno 30 squadre. Quello che spero che introducono almeno un salary cap.



Il salary cup non è menzionato direttamente, ma già nel comunicato della Superleague parlano di norme per l'equilibrio finanziario, per cui è quasi certo che ci sarà.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Minacce vuote, è tutto uguale preciso e identico alla questione Eurolega di 20 anni fa nel basket europeo.
Il coltello dalla parte del manico lo abbiamo noi, i grandi club.
Giusto che il milan torni in quella ristretta elite che gli appartiene per nobile diritto di sangue, con buona pace di queste squadrette fallite succursali della gobba come Atalanta Sassuolo Udinese e compagnia perdente


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Invece credo che facciano bene quantomeno a minacciare e provarci; diversi utenti citano i casi del basket (Eurolega NBA) che sono sicuramente i più simili ma che denotano come il campionato di Serie A di basket sia pressochè inutile e che l'NBA sia solo spettacolo e che la parte sportiva sia quasi di secondo piano (la regular season è a tratti imbarazzante). Sarà il futuro ma a me piace molto di più il sistema attuale, che sicuramente può essere molto migliorato, ma in cui lo sport è al primo posto.



Beh nel sistema attuale non mi sembra che lo sport sia al primo posto, anzi mi sembra che lo sport sia degenerato e sia diventato una scusa per affari personali e traffici illeciti (sopratutto per le curve), togliere un po' di fanatismo per aggiungere sportività non può che fare bene.
Preferisco guardarmi Bayer Monaco PSG che Milan Benevento sinceramente (per quanto il Milan lo guardi sempre)


----------



## Manue (19 Aprile 2021)

Chissa come ne escono ora Lotito e De Laurentis....
anni a fare porcate, ora mi sa che sono un tantino preoccupati.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Invece credo che facciano bene quantomeno a minacciare e provarci; diversi utenti citano i casi del basket (Eurolega NBA) che sono sicuramente i più simili ma che denotano come il campionato di Serie A di basket sia pressochè inutile e che l'NBA sia solo spettacolo e che la parte sportiva sia quasi di secondo piano (la regular season è a tratti imbarazzante). Sarà il futuro ma a me piace molto di più il sistema attuale, che sicuramente può essere molto migliorato, ma in cui lo sport è al primo posto.



Però sono due cose diverse, Nba è spettacolo invece l'Eurolega è sport. E questa Superlega sarà una copia in tutto e per tutto dell'Eurolega, posto che siamo in europa e le regole dell'Eurolega sono già state approvate a livello comunitario.


----------



## diavolo (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Ci sarà da ridere quando dovranno andare a vendere i diritti televisivi della serie A senza le 3 big.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008


Bene, si guardassero loro la lotta Sassuolo-Verona per la Champions League.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però sono due cose diverse, Nba è spettacolo invece l'Eurolega è sport. E questa Superlega sarà una copia in tutto e per tutto dell'Eurolega, posto che siamo in europa e le regole dell'Eurolega sono già state approvate a livello comunitario.



La mia paura è che se, ad esempio, perdessimo le prime 4 5 partite, si possa decidere che la stagione è andata e si libererebbero i vari Ibra - Gigio - Chala per riprogrammare l'anno dopo, non dando più alcun senso al resto della stagione


----------



## kYMERA (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Lol Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona? A loro esattamente cosa frega dove giochiamo noi in Europa?



Beh una serie A senza di noi che soldi vuoi che prendano loro?


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La mia paura è che se, ad esempio, perdessimo le prime 4 5 partite, si possa decidere che la stagione è andata e si libererebbero i vari Ibra - Gigio - Chala per riprogrammare l'anno dopo, non dando più alcun senso al resto della stagione



Ma ci sarebbe sempre il campionato. Poi le partite in totale sarebbero 18, se anche dovessi perdere le prime 4/5 la quinta squadra che va I play off sarebbe sopra di 6/7 punti. Al massimo rischi che non valgono nulla le ultime 5/6, ma come del resto in campionato se sei fuori da tutto. Vedi Roma adesso.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbe sempre il campionato



In cui però conterebbe solo arrivare primi, tutto il resto perderebbe di significato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Lo spero anche io che ci buttino fuori. Che delusione, che immondizia la Super League.


----------



## overlord (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In cui però conterebbe solo arrivare primi, tutto il resto perderebbe di significato



I soldi.
Dipende tutto dai soldi.

Se la lega serie A, la Liga e la Premier League si rendono conto che aumenteranno o magari raddoppieranno gli incassi, manderanno una raccomandata A/R alla Uefa con scritto un bel vfc in maiuscoletto. Anche le squadrette come l'Atalanta e la Lazio alla fine dalla fiera sono interessate solo ai quattrini.

Dovessero rimanere i campionati cosi come sono (ho dei dubbi) è vero che si lotterebbe solo per lo scudetto ma se metti in palio soldi per i piazzamenti....vedrai che si lotterà su ogni pallone.

In ogni caso secondo me hanno solo sparato la prima bomba ma ci saranno ulteriori modifiche importanti e trattative serrate per massimizzare il guadagno di tutti sfanculando i parrucconi UEFA.
Non escluderei un campionato EU a questo punto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Su quale base vuoi escludere queste squadre? Legalmente non c'e' una ragione. Sarebbe meglio fare contropoposte, un campionato di 20 squadre e' troppo largo, deve diminuire a 14 squadre. Poi si pui' immaginare una super league piu' larga e aperta e come nella NBA ripartizioni in aree geografiche. Le partite con le squadre nazionali come per esempio, milan, inter, juve valerebbero anche per il campionato italiano. 40 squadre nella europa league 20 sono fissi altri si possono qualificare. Milan e Inter area geografica nord, roma lazio aarea gegrafica sud, juve ovest. Le squadre della stessa area giocano 3 partite, quella posizionata meglio gioca un partita in casa in piu'. Contro le altre squadre solo due partite andata e ritorno ecc. ecc.



Io il campionato Italiano lo organizzerei così:

Due gironi: Serie A1 e serie A2 da 8 squadre ciascuna.
14 partite di andata e ritorno nella tua serie.
8 partite di sola andata con fattore campo sorteggiato (4 in casa e 4 fuori) con quelle dell'altra serie.

Playoff con 1-2 Serie A1 in semi 3-4 A1 e 1-2 A2 ai quarti. 5-6-7-8 di A1 fanno i playout per decidere chi va in A2 al posto della prima di regular di A2 
Payoff al meglio delle 3 partite due in casa della miglior classificata. Totale 28-31 turni.

Esempio: Serie A1:
Milan
Juve
Inter
Napoli
Roma
Lazio
Atalanta
Fiorentina

A2
Torino
Genoa
Sampdoria
Sassuolo
Udinese
Bologna
Cagliari
Verona


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Invece credo che facciano bene quantomeno a minacciare e provarci; diversi utenti citano i casi del basket (Eurolega NBA) che sono sicuramente i più simili ma che denotano come il campionato di Serie A di basket sia pressochè inutile e che l'NBA sia solo spettacolo e che la parte sportiva sia quasi di secondo piano (la regular season è a tratti imbarazzante). Sarà il futuro ma a me piace molto di più il sistema attuale, che sicuramente può essere molto migliorato, ma in cui lo sport è al primo posto.



Campionato di basket inutile????
Ma se l’olimpia, l’unica che partecipa fissa all’eurolega na ha vinti 3 mi sembra e hanno vinto pure Venezia e Sassari!!!

Il campionato di basket è inutile perché nessuno in Italia guarda il basket... non perché è inutile di per sè anzi!!
Ci sono squadre come Virtus e Brindisi.. è più equilibrato ora che in altri tempi, anche se oggi Milano è troppo forte.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Aprile 2021)

Non avrei nulla da dire in difesa della porcata che abbiamo perpetrato


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il salary cup non è menzionato direttamente, ma già nel comunicato della Superleague parlano di norme per l'equilibrio finanziario, per cui è quasi certo che ci sarà.



Ma è palese che convenga a tutti il principio di equilibrio, altrimenti perché Juve e Real, che vincono da tempo immemore, si dannerebbero l'anima per fare questa cosa? più equilibrio = più spettacolo = più soldi


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che convenga a tutti il principio di equilibrio, altrimenti perché Juve e Real, che vincono da tempo immemore, si dannerebbero l'anima per fare questa cosa? più equilibrio = più spettacolo = più soldi



Infatti. Il Real ha vinto 13 champions, ha bisogno della superleague per competere?


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Lol Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona? A loro esattamente cosa frega dove giochiamo noi in Europa?



L'Atalanta vincerebbe lo Scudetto ed il Cagliari si salverebbe. Il Verona rischierebbe di partecipare ad una qualche Coppa Europea.
Ecco cosa gliene frega


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

guardacaso chi andrebbe in B e chi potrebbe vincere il campionato.
e noi ci facciamo scrupoli morali per sta gente...

ma fino a ieri eravamo un'isola felice forse...


----------



## Prealpi (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Campionato di basket inutile????
> Ma se l’olimpia, l’unica che partecipa fissa all’eurolega na ha vinti 3 mi sembra e hanno vinto pure Venezia e Sassari!!!
> 
> Il campionato di basket è inutile perché nessuno in Italia guarda il basket... non perché è inutile di per sè anzi!!
> Ci sono squadre come Virtus e Brindisi.. è più equilibrato ora che in altri tempi, anche se oggi Milano è troppo forte.


Che nessuno lo guarda non sono molto d'accordo, poi io sono di Varese dove il basket è seguito da sempre più del calcio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

E farebbero anche bene a buttarci fuori.
Vogliamo competere per i soli soldi ?

Allora fuori dalla serie A e da tutte le altre competizioni,rimaniamo con la sola superleague a disputare 20 amichevoli stagionali e poi ad esultare per il NULLA.

E' inutile che fate 1000 discorsi senza senso ed esultate per questa ****** di superlega,che poi esultate per il solo fatto di essere invitati a questa pagliacciata. Ma se non fossimo stati invitati? i vostri ragionamenti sarebbero gli stessi ?

Poi si parla di guadagni monstre (4-500 milioni a squadra) per la sola partecipazione.
Si,tutto molto bello,siamo multimiliardari,possiamo comprare anche mister x per 400 milioni,facendo arricchire i raiola's di turno.
E poi ?
Poi con quale coraggio affronteremo la serie A,falsando completamente tutta la competizione ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il salary cup non è menzionato direttamente, ma già nel comunicato della Superleague parlano di norme per l'equilibrio finanziario, per cui è quasi certo che ci sarà.



sarebbe folle non mettere un tetto.
lo fanno per guadagnarci, non per far guadagnare giocatori e procuratori.

immagino che parecchio si terranno anche i proprietari tipo rendita e parecchio molleranno giù ai club piccolini ed in beneficienza per far la figura dei "buoni samaritani".


----------



## Isao (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E farebbero anche bene a buttarci fuori.
> Vogliamo competere per i soli soldi ?
> 
> Allora fuori dalla serie A e da tutte le altre competizioni,rimaniamo con la sola superleague a disputare 20 amichevoli stagionali e poi ad esultare per il NULLA.
> ...



Con lo stesso coraggio di quando l'arrivo di Berlusconi ci ha reso la squadra più ricca che comprava i palloni d'oro. Lo stesso coraggio del Psg degli sceicchi. Le cose stanno già così ma ora che vi stanno mettendo davanti all'evidenza vi state scandalizzando.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Campionato di basket inutile????
> Ma se l’olimpia, l’unica che partecipa fissa all’eurolega na ha vinti 3 mi sembra e hanno vinto pure Venezia e Sassari!!!
> 
> Il campionato di basket è inutile perché nessuno in Italia guarda il basket... non perché è inutile di per sè anzi!!
> Ci sono squadre come Virtus e Brindisi.. è più equilibrato ora che in altri tempi, anche se oggi Milano è troppo forte.



Si però Milano è di un altro pianeta, se non ha vinto ogni anno è per colpa sua, la differenza tra l'Olimpia e le altre è abissale. Detto questo secondo me se l'Olimpia, o il Milan, stecca un anno è giusto che stia fuori dalle competizioni europee. Se tanto l'Eurolega (o la Superlega) la giochi in ogni caso, la sconfitta viene vissuta con meno problemi.
Tornando un secondo al basket: meglio ora o 20 anni fa?


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E farebbero anche bene a buttarci fuori.
> Vogliamo competere per i soli soldi ?
> 
> Allora fuori dalla serie A e da tutte le altre competizioni,rimaniamo con la sola superleague a disputare 20 amichevoli stagionali e poi ad esultare per il NULLA.
> ...


Quando ci prese Berlusconi e iniziò a mettere su ogni singolo giocatore il fatturato di tutte le altre messe insieme, non “falsò” la competizione?
Se dieci anni fa ci avesse preso lo sceicco del PSG e avesse messo 500 milioni all’anno ci saremmo lamentati perché “falsava” la competizione?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Con lo stesso coraggio di quando l'arrivo di Berlusconi ci ha reso la squadra più ricca che comprava i palloni d'oro. Lo stesso coraggio del Psg degli sceicchi. Le cose stanno già così ma ora che vi stanno mettendo davanti all'evidenza vi state scandalizzando.



Vedo che fate orecchie da mercante,va bene così.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

L'unico aspetto positivo di questa vicenda sarebbe vedere i cugini stracciarsi le vesti per l'espulsione a un metro dal traguardo.

Per il resto fatta così resta una schifezza invereconda e vergognosa e bene farebbero ad espellere gli scissionisti dal campionato e ostacolarli in ogni modo. Ma poi sta ****** che ci sarà equilibrio da dove arriva? Stati diversi, con regimi fiscali differenti e con capacità di spesa differente..come può in una logica di lungo termine essere equilibrata la cosa?? Utopia.

Succederà che come tutti i cagnacci schifosi che vogliono lucrare sulla pelle della gente sposteranno tutte le società in paradisi fiscali con la scusa della Superlega e svuoteranno ulteriormente le economie degli stati. Una carognata senza fine questo mondo.


----------



## darden (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta vincerebbe lo Scudetto ed il Cagliari si salverebbe. Il Verona rischierebbe di partecipare ad una qualche Coppa Europea.
> Ecco cosa gliene frega



Va bene vinci lo scudetto senza la Juve / Inter / Milan? Ma quanto vale una serie A senza queste 3 in termini di diritti tv? di hype sui giornali? di tifosi allo stadio? 

Vale probabilmente un decimo e probabilmente il motivo per cui i lotito e ADL di turno stanno rosicando come dannati ma ancora non hanno detto nulla, perchè sono consapevoli che non possono farci nulla e rischiano solo di perderci ancora di più.

Invece quanto vale una serie A in cui hai molti più campioni in quelle 3 squadre (campioni diverso da vittoria il calcio non è scontato), se fai comunque un exploit vai in champions league (magari guadagni meno ma 30 M te li porti a casa)


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2021)

Giustamente una lega che può vantare personaggi competenti e, soprattutto, seri come De Laurentiis, Urcano Bairo, Claudio Lotito ha tutti i titoli morali per potersi ergere a maestro di etica e virtù.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E farebbero anche bene a buttarci fuori.
> Vogliamo competere per i soli soldi ?
> 
> Allora fuori dalla serie A e da tutte le altre competizioni,rimaniamo con la sola superleague a disputare 20 amichevoli stagionali e poi ad esultare per il NULLA.
> ...



A aprte che bisogna vedere se legalmente possono buttarci fuori (e se gli converrebbe). 
Ma tranquillo che se vengono esclusi dal campionato invece di una coppa con 25 date organizzano qualcosa con 60 date che altro che fagocitare l'interesse..... sarà l'UNICO interesse.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Va bene vinci lo scudetto senza la Juve / Inter / Milan? Ma quanto vale una serie A senza queste 3 in termini di diritti tv? di hype sui giornali? di tifosi allo stadio?
> 
> Vale probabilmente un decimo e probabilmente il motivo per cui i lotito e ADL di turno stanno rosicando come dannati ma ancora non hanno detto nulla, perchè sono consapevoli che non possono farci nulla e rischiano solo di perderci ancora di più.
> 
> Invece quanto vale una serie A in cui hai molti più campioni in quelle 3 squadre (campioni diverso da vittoria il calcio non è scontato), se fai comunque un exploit vai in champions league (magari guadagni meno ma 30 M te li porti a casa)



MI riferivo a questa stagione, le 3 squadre citate avrebbero un vantaggio enorme nell'immediato soprattutto se poi la la Supelega non andasse in porto.
Poi è ovvio che la Serie A, così come tutti gli altri campionati, varrebbero due spicci rispetto ad oggi senza le big. Infatti i club hanno sicuramente il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'unico aspetto positivo di questa vicenda sarebbe vedere i cugini stracciarsi le vesti per l'espulsione a un metro dal traguardo.
> 
> Per il resto fatta così resta una schifezza invereconda e vergognosa e bene farebbero ad espellere gli scissionisti dal campionato e ostacolarli in ogni modo. Ma poi sta ****** che ci sarà equilibrio da dove arriva? Stati diversi, con regimi fiscali differenti e con capacità di spesa differente..come può in una logica di lungo termine essere equilibrata la cosa?? Utopia.
> 
> Succederà che come tutti i cagnacci schifosi che vogliono lucrare sulla pelle della gente sposteranno tutte le società in paradisi fiscali con la scusa della Superlega e svuoteranno ulteriormente le economie degli stati. Una carognata senza fine questo mondo.



E' semplicissimo.
E' interesse dei partecipanti.
Basta volerlo.

E' una lega ed in quanto tale regolata da contratti impugnabili.

Il sistema di livellamento comunemente usato dalle varie leghe pro del mondo è noto e si chiama "salary Cap".

Senza starti a tediare con i dettagli (il documento del salary cap NBA è un libro di 400 pagine): le varie squadre ricavano diciamo tra 1,2 e 1,8 miliardi l'una. nessuna può spendere più di 1 miliardo, chi ricava 1,2 farà 200 milioni di utile, chi ricava 1,8 ne farà 800.I regimi fiscali sono armonizzati all'interno del regolamento del SC


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando ci prese Berlusconi e iniziò a mettere su ogni singolo giocatore il fatturato di tutte le altre messe insieme, non “falsò” la competizione?
> Se dieci anni fa ci avesse preso lo sceicco del PSG e avesse messo 500 milioni all’anno ci saremmo lamentati perché “falsava” la competizione?


Sì ma al netto di una squadra che spende 200 milioni e una che ne spende 30-40 (forse meno) la seconda fino a oggi poteva comunque qualificarsi in champions, e la prima restare fuori.

E' quanto potrebbe accadere dopo ieri: Atalanta povera, SUL CAMPO, batte e supera in classifica la Juventus ricca, che rischia di essere superata anche dal Napoli.

Così invece si passa a un altro livello: non c'è risultato sportivo negativo che impedisca ai ricchi di andare nella lega dei ricchi.

E' nazismo

Inoltre si sta palesando il fatto che non esiste alcun etica del tifo: il milanista che da 20 anni denuncia le malefatte juventine, adesso se ne sta buono buono giusto perché la sua squadra è nel gruppetto fortunato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A aprte che bisogna vedere se legalmente possono buttarci fuori (e se gli converrebbe).
> Ma tranquillo che *se vengono esclusi dal campionato invece di una coppa con 25 date organizzano qualcosa con 60 date che altro che fagocitare l'interesse..... sarà l'UNICO interesse.*



Sicuramente,pensa che bello veder affrontare 3-4 volte il Real,3-4 volte il psg,3-4 volte il barca,proprio spettacolare eh ? 
Un tempo si aspettava con ansia la partita di coppa Milan-Real proprio perchè era un evento RARO,ed era questa rarità,tra 2 squadre potenti,a rendere tutto il contesto magico.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Che nessuno lo guarda non sono molto d'accordo, poi io sono di Varese dove il basket è seguito da sempre più del calcio



Io sono di Bologna, caschi male... Basket city... 

Nessuno lo guarda in Italia il basket, hanno tagliato anche il secondo tempo di una partita di recente sulla RAI.
Non frega a nessuno, purtroppo.


----------



## mark (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuramente,pensa che bello veder affrontare 3-4 volte il Real,3-4 volte il psg,3-4 volte il barca,proprio spettacolare eh ?
> Un tempo si aspettava con ansia la partita di coppa Milan-Real proprio perchè era un evento RARO,ed era questa rarità,tra 2 squadre potenti,a rendere tutto il contesto magico.



Questo è un punto di vista (più che condivisibile), un altro è quello di poter vedere sempre partite di altissimo livello. Per lo spettatore interessato al calcio come sport e non tifoso è sicuramente un passo in avanti rispetto a vedere 18 partite di melma e 2 top.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Si però Milano è di un altro pianeta, se non ha vinto ogni anno è per colpa sua, la differenza tra l'Olimpia e le altre è abissale. Detto questo secondo me se l'Olimpia, o il Milan, stecca un anno è giusto che stia fuori dalle competizioni europee. Se tanto l'Eurolega (o la Superlega) la giochi in ogni caso, la sconfitta viene vissuta con meno problemi.
> Tornando un secondo al basket: meglio ora o 20 anni fa?



Risposta ovvia: come nel calcio meglio 20 anni fa, perchè non c'erano troppi paletti, perchè c'erano generazioni ancora non così rincoglionite dai social che passavano i pomeriggi nei campi e nei campetti... perchè c'erano mecenati che ci perdevano soldi, tanto l'Italia era un Paese ancora più o meno florido (anni 80-90).
Ma le istituzioni cosa hanno fatto? Sono state capaci di evitare il baratro di FORTITUDO, VIRTUS, BENETTON e MPS (ci rendiamo conto che a Siena hanno revocato gli scudetti?).

Io sono per lo sport di un tempo, bellissimi i tempi di Napoli-Milan 1 maggio 1988.

MA sono passati 33 anni e ora non può più esistere un Ferlaino, un Berlusconi, un Sensi... è finita, e le istituzioni sportive non sono state in grado di assicurare un prodotto di qualità.

Per questo i club, consapevoli che la fine è vicina, vogliono una rivoluzione.
Fa ridere che lo dica Agnelli, ma lo diceva Berlusconi 30 anni fa.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sì ma al netto di una squadra che spende 200 milioni e una che ne spende 30-40 (forse meno) la seconda fino a oggi poteva comunque qualificarsi in champions, e la prima restare fuori.
> 
> E' quanto potrebbe accadere dopo ieri: Atalanta povera, SUL CAMPO, batte e supera in classifica la Juventus ricca, che rischia di essere superata anche dal Napoli.
> 
> ...


Sì ma, come ho già scritto, alla fine sarà il pubblico a decidere. Se questa Superlega farà così schifo come dite, le competizioni UEFA saranno le più seguite e diventeranno le più ricche. 
Io se le competizioni UEFA offriranno partite più interessanti e con un livello migliore e la Superlega farà pena, seguirò le competizioni UEFA e il Milan ovunque giochi. 
Se saranno entrambe avvincenti, seguirò entrambe e il Milan ovunque giochi. Non capisco davvero quale sia il problema.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sicuramente,pensa che bello veder affrontare 3-4 volte il Real,3-4 volte il psg,3-4 volte il barca,proprio spettacolare eh ?
> Un tempo si aspettava con ansia la partita di coppa Milan-Real proprio perchè era un evento RARO,ed era questa rarità,tra 2 squadre potenti,a rendere tutto il contesto magico.



C'è un fondo di verità in quello che dici.

Ma non è concepibile che in un calendario con 60 date, ti trovi a giocare con una delle prime 15 d'europa 2-4 partite all'anno.

Capisco creare l'Hype, ma con l'allargarsi dei budget questa cosa sta diventando insostenibile. Per questo i fondatori propongono 25 date per gli incontri tra i top club e 40 date per giocare con Benevento, Adzerbaijan, Torino.

Mi sembra che la proposta dei fondatori sia sensata.

E' insensato chi obbliga Ronaldo a giocare in un anno 2 partite contro ferencvaros, 2 contro l'azerbaijan, 2 contro il benevento e 2 i totale contro una delle prime 20 squadre europee.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Aprile 2021)

MA quindi tolgono lo scudetto all'inter?


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2021)

Io spero col cuore che la uefa si caghi sotto e ridistribuisca i soldi ai club (principale motivo di questa nuova lega).

Perché per me così muore il calcio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma, come ho già scritto, alla fine sarà il pubblico a decidere. Se questa Superlega farà così schifo come dite, le competizioni UEFA saranno le più seguite e diventeranno le più ricche.
> Io se le competizioni UEFA offriranno partite più interessanti e con un livello migliore e la Superlega farà pena, seguirò le competizioni UEFA e il Milan ovunque giochi.
> Se saranno entrambe avvincenti, seguirò entrambe e il Milan ovunque giochi. Non capisco davvero quale sia il problema.



Dirò di più.
Se fossi tifoso Napoletano seguirei le competizioni nazionali e UEFA per seguire la mia squadra e la Superlega per vedere i campioni dello sport che amo.

Insomma la Superlega, oltre che i tifosi delle loro squadre, accoglierà moltissimi tifosi di altre che si faranno le loro preferite in SL.

Io ad esempio da Canturino seguo anche l'Eurolega e la NBA, perchè amo il basket e li è giocato ai livelli più alti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' semplicissimo.
> E' interesse dei partecipanti.
> Basta volerlo.
> 
> ...



Io non credo che i legislatori dei vari stati riformino il sistema fiscale per andar dietro alla Superlega poi se così sarà buon per noi. 

Qui si mette nello stesso pentolone società con una pressione fiscale prossima al 50 % con società che ne hanno meno della metà...io sinceramente la vedo dura se non smobilitando tutti verso lidi esentasse.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta vincerebbe lo Scudetto ed il Cagliari si salverebbe. Il Verona rischierebbe di partecipare ad una qualche Coppa Europea.
> Ecco cosa gliene frega



Parteciperebbero ad una competizione europea con introiti super limitati (non la CL di adesso), e con un campionato non più vendibile a 700/800 milioni (chi te li da?)

Sarebbero ridimensionati i premi anche per loro. Non ha alcun senso


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma, come ho già scritto, alla fine sarà il pubblico a decidere. Se questa Superlega farà così schifo come dite, le competizioni UEFA saranno le più seguite e diventeranno le più ricche.
> Io se le competizioni UEFA offriranno partite più interessanti e con un livello migliore e la Superlega farà pena, seguirò le competizioni UEFA e il Milan ovunque giochi.
> Se saranno entrambe avvincenti, seguirò entrambe e il Milan ovunque giochi. Non capisco davvero quale sia il problema.



Frega, anche dovrebbe fregare nulla, di cosa seguiranno i tifosi e dove andrà il dinero.

Il calcio è una competizione sportiva in cui il più bravo vince il titolo sportivo. 
Così si fa in modo che anche se sei più bravo di me, io parteciperò al torneo, mentre tu sei fuori

Lo sport per definizione è basato sul merito. Se togli il merito non è più sport.

Stanno decretando che alcune società hanno il sangue blu, e altre no.
"_Io mi creo il torneo e decido che ci partecipo sempre, senza qualificazione. Tu sei vuoi venire a giocare fatti le qualificazioni_" (tanto poi verrai con una squadretta e io con 11 superstar ti svergognerò 7-0 e ti ricaccio a giocare le amichevoli col Crotone).

Ultimo, ma non ultimo, ripeto: vorrei leggere gli stessi commenti con il Milan fuori. Staremmo a leggere che è una vergogna e uno schifo.
L'opinione di questa superlega per molti è palesemente legata alla presenza del Milan.
In base alla sua presenza o meno, la superlega è bella o brutta. Pur essendo sempre la stessa. Ti sembra normale? A meno no.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Aprile 2021)

metà degli italiani tifa queste 3 squadre..


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> metà degli italiani tifa queste 3 squadre..



Potrebbe essere anche il 100% e non cambierebbe nulla. 
La gara sportiva non nasce in base a quello che tifano le persone. La gara sportiva è una gara a cui partecipano le squadre migliori per merito, e che vinca il migliore.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008


Mi pare una minaccia abbastanza ridicola.

Se i club venissero espulsi dalle leghe nazionali allora la Super Lega invece di una Super Champions diventerebbe un Super Campionato. Farebbero 38 partite con gironi di andata e ritorno e poi prendono le prime 8/10/12 classificate e fanno i playoff che simulano la fase finale della Champions. Oppure fanno come in Argentina con Apertura e Clausura e poi fanno una media per scegliere chi va ai playoff.

Poi tra l'altro vorrei vedere cosa andrebbe a dire la UEFA agli sponsor e ai broadcaster che devono trasmettere l'Europeo scapoli e ammogliati....

Direi che il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'hanno i club.


----------



## Giofa (19 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Risposta ovvia: come nel calcio meglio 20 anni fa, perchè non c'erano troppi paletti, perchè c'erano generazioni ancora non così rincoglionite dai social che passavano i pomeriggi nei campi e nei campetti... perchè c'erano mecenati che ci perdevano soldi, tanto l'Italia era un Paese ancora più o meno florido (anni 80-90).
> Ma le istituzioni cosa hanno fatto? Sono state capaci di evitare il baratro di FORTITUDO, VIRTUS, BENETTON e MPS (ci rendiamo conto che a Siena hanno revocato gli scudetti?).
> 
> Io sono per lo sport di un tempo, bellissimi i tempi di Napoli-Milan 1 maggio 1988.
> ...




Credo che allora la vediamo in maniera molto simile ma arriviamo a una conclusione diversa. Le cose così come sono non vanno bene, però avrei provato a rivedere le regole attuali (combattendo la UEFA e FIFA dall'interno) piuttosto che creare una "cosa" nuova che con lo sport e i meriti sportivi c'entra davvero poco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Lo sport per definizione è basato sul merito. Se togli il merito non è più sport.


Beh, allora dovresti schifare anche il calcio attuale perché ci sono club di "sangue blu" che si spartiscono i trofei per il semplice fatto di essere più blasonati e quindi con maggiore appeal per sponsor e tv e quindi con maggiori fatturati. Il "merito sportivo" è totalmente falsato dalle diverse condizioni finanziarie. Tant'è vero che per poter iniziare a competere, squadre come Chelsea, Psg e City hanno avuto bisogno di "drogare" i loro fatturati con ingenti investimenti provenienti da soggetti che appartenevano al mondo extra-calcio.
Il merito sportivo è sicuramente un valore, ma può esistere solo se tutte le partecipanti sono nella medesima situazione di partenza. E così non è da almeno trent'anni.



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ultimo, ma non ultimo, ripeto: vorrei leggere gli stessi commenti con il Milan fuori. Staremmo a leggere che è una vergogna e uno schifo.
> L'opinione di questa superlega per molti è palesemente legata alla presenza del Milan.
> In base alla sua presenza o meno, la superlega è bella o brutta. Pur essendo sempre la stessa. Ti sembra normale? A meno no.


Io ho già detto la mia: seguirò il Milan ovunque e comunque. Se il Milan fosse stato fuori, avrei fatto come faccio adesso col basket, cioé quello che ha scritto [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]: tifo Cantù, che attualmente rischia seriamente la retrocessione, e seguo l'Eurolega. Farei lo stesso col Milan.

Poi guarda che non è che io voglia la Superlega a ogni costo. Se per un qualunque motivo dovesse saltare, di certo non mi strapperei i capelli. Continuerei a seguire il Milan e la massima competizione europea, a prescindere da chi sia organizzata.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Credo che allora la vediamo in maniera molto simile ma arriviamo a una conclusione diversa. Le cose così come sono non vanno bene, però avrei provato a rivedere le regole attuali (combattendo la UEFA e FIFA dall'interno) piuttosto che creare una "cosa" nuova che con lo sport e i meriti sportivi c'entra davvero poco



Io sono così precursore della Superlega che me la creavo su PES5 e ci giocavo con mio fratello.
Sempre stato uno strenuo sostenitore, perchè una cosa l'ho capita, a maggior ragione con la pandemia: nessuno vuole mai cambiare lo status quo.

I clubs, oggi, hanno bisogno di milioni di euro per sopravvivere.. avidità? ok, ma è la realtà.
E questi milioni non glieli assicura nessuno, anzi vengono costretti alle plusvalenze e ad altre pagliacciate...

Il ffp finanziario funziona così bene che alla fine è avvenuta lo stesso la cessione ad un cinese-fake, senza che nessuno muovesse un dito.
Andate a vedere in NBA se le franchigie possono passare di mano in questo modo, andate andate... e intanto offendiamo gli americheni...


Quindi sicuramente io la vedo in modo simile a tanti altri, ma sono un estremista e ho sempre pensato che si dovesse andare ad una scissione.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Parteciperebbero ad una competizione europea con introiti super limitati (non la CL di adesso), e con un campionato non più vendibile a 700/800 milioni (chi te li da?)
> 
> Sarebbero ridimensionati i premi anche per loro. Non ha alcun senso



Ho già risposto ad un commento simile, ad ora quelle 3 avrebbero un vantaggio nell'immediato poi sul lungo andare sì, i campionati senza big non converrebbero a nessuno. Ma effettivamente ancora non si sa cosa accadrà.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, allora dovresti schifare anche il calcio attuale perché ci sono club di "sangue blu" che si spartiscono i trofei per il semplice fatto di essere più blasonati e quindi con maggiore appeal per sponsor e tv e quindi con maggiori fatturati. Il "merito sportivo" è totalmente falsato dalle diverse condizioni finanziarie. Tant'è vero che per poter iniziare a competere, squadre come Chelsea, Psg e City hanno avuto bisogno di "drogare" i loro fatturati con ingenti investimenti provenienti da soggetti che appartenevano al mondo extra-calcio.
> Il merito sportivo è sicuramente un valore, ma può esistere solo se tutte le partecipanti sono nella medesima situazione di partenza. E così non è da almeno trent'anni.
> 
> 
> ...


Il merito sportivo fino a oggi esisteva eccome.
La Juventus è stata eliminata per 3 anni consecutivi da squadre nettamente più povere.
L'Atalanta e il Lione sono arrivate più avanti nel torneo rispetto a squadre più ricche.

Non si può impedire che ai nastri di partenza alcune società spendano più soldi di altre. L'importante è che quantomeno il confronto sul campo ci sia sempre.


Sulla seconda parte, figurati lì sono scelte puramente personali. Per me non ha senso tifare ciecamente, però capisco che questa è la direzione cinica presa dal mondo. 

Purtroppo queste logiche le troviamo anche altrove: all'università il fenomeno del nepotismo è realtà: alcuni per diritto di sangue lavorano. Gli altri, se mai restassero posti, devono guadagnarsi il posto con la gavetta. 

Tutto molto bello se mio padre mi raccomanda e mi dà il posto. Meno bello se non siamo i fortunati vincitori alla nascita.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Il merito sportivo fino a oggi esisteva eccome.
> La Juventus è stata eliminata per 3 anni consecutivi da squadre nettamente più povere.
> L'Atalanta e il Lione sono arrivate più avanti nel torneo rispetto a squadre più ricche.


E lo stesso capiterebbe nei playoff della Superlega. La squadra più ricca potrà essere eliminata dalla più povera. Solo che la più ricca avrà un fatturato di 6 miliardi e la più povera di 2. 




Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non si può impedire che ai nastri di partenza alcune società spendano più soldi di altre. L'importante è che quantomeno il confronto sul campo ci sia sempre.


Perché no? Elimini i cartellini e metti un limite massimo di 3 milioni agli stipendi. Tutto si può fare, volendo. Se tenessi davvero al merito sportivo, dovresti esigere questo e boicottare le competizioni attuali.
Ripeto: il vero merito sportivo non esiste più da trent’anni almeno. Se alla fine arrivano sempre le stesse, non è per il puro e semplice merito sportivo.



Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sulla seconda parte, figurati lì sono scelte puramente personali. Per me non ha senso tifare ciecamente, però capisco che questa è la direzione cinica presa dal mondo.
> 
> Purtroppo queste logiche le troviamo anche altrove: all'università il fenomeno del nepotismo è realtà: alcuni per diritto di sangue lavorano. Gli altri, se mai restassero posti, devono guadagnarsi il posto con la gavetta.
> 
> Tutto molto bello se mio padre mi raccomanda e mi dà il posto. Meno bello se non siamo i fortunati vincitori alla nascita.


Mi pare un paragone abbastanza forzato. Ma vabbè.


----------



## mabadi (19 Aprile 2021)

quale sarebbe la ragione giuridica della richiesta?
E' vietato organizzare partite non ufficiai?
Abbiamo garantito la partecipazione alle competizioni europee ed al campionato, qual è il motivo della richiesta e la norma di condotta violata?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, con la nascita della Superlega (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/superlega-ufficiale-ce-anche-il-milan-vt102229-new-post.html ) inizia la stagione dei ricorsi in tribunale. Atalanta, Cagliari e Verona hanno chiesto l'espulsione degli scissionisti, ovvero di Milan, Juve e Inter. Ma i club che andranno in SL non vogliono mollare i campionati nazionali. E chi chiede l'espulsione si pone anche la domanda di quanto possano valere i campionati nazionali senza le big. E poi i giocatori accetterebbero di saltare un Mondiale o un europeo?
> 
> *Gli incassi per la partecipazione alla SuperLega QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/milan-35...montepremi-da-6-mld-vt102240.html#post2314008



Da milanista godo e pure a profusione nel vedere il calcio italiota fallire, quello che hanno ucciso i diretti interessati con giochi di politica applicata al calcio. 

Che Milan e Inter evadano alla ricerca di aria buona ci sta, ovviamente capisco lo stupore di tutti quei clubs che avevano sposato e abbracciato il sistema e ora si vedono abbandonati dal padrone ovino.

Ma da milanista per i vari lotito , adl e compagnia bella posso solo godere. 
Per anni hanno sputato sul Milan e noi ora ce ne andiamo nel calcio che conta e voi vi giocate Brescia- Atalanta, salernitana- Napoli e Lazio-Frosinone.
Godo.
Godo.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2021)

*Il Verona ha comunicato di non aver chiesto, insieme ad altri club, l'estromissione di Milan, Juve e Inter dalla Serie A*


----------

